# Printable Cigar Review Sheets



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone have a printable cigar review sheet or know where to find one on the net? I have looked and cant find one I like. Thanks


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

RJT said:


> Anyone have a printable cigar review sheet or know where to find one on the net? I have looked and cant find one I like. Thanks


PM me with your e-mail and I can send you one in MS Word.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/graphics/dossier.pdf


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's another, although it isn't too pretty. http://www.cigarbeat.net/blog/go.ph...g/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/cigar_review.PDF


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

john51277 said:


> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/graphics/dossier.pdf


That's a handy little sheet, thanks :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is the one that I wrote in Excel. It will calculate the numbers and it will print all on one page. You can print blank ones to take with you as well.

http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/Cigar Ratings Sheet.xls


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

john51277 said:


> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/graphics/dossier.pdf


Thanks for that! +RG :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Here is the one that I wrote in Excel. It will calculate the numbers and it will print all on one page. You can print blank ones to take with you as well.
> 
> http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/Cigar Ratings Sheet.xls


I just wanted to bring this to everyone's attention once more. I found it to be an excellent rating guide. Especially for the novice connoisseur who cannot or chooses not to attempt humiliation by stating whether it's woody, spicy, sweet or nutty.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

I just use the from CI and then alter it to get rid of the smiley face.
:cb


----------

